# Wrench Display



## Morten (Jan 15, 2016)

Something I made during lunch . So I can hang some of the wrenches I never use. Just show off......


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the cable rack too!


----------



## Morten (Jan 15, 2016)

No it is a vacuum cleaner. Fin cod ! Potatoes and vegetables , lots of butter hmmmmmm


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's my cable rack.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 15, 2016)

Some of us have 'way too many cables, no, some of us have 'way to much stuff.  Hanging cables on a lathe is hard on the lathe, it prevents it's purpose, use.

I can see making a display of unused wrenches, that's neat, but unused lathes is inappropriate.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 15, 2016)

Thats a good idea!!! I should find all my wrenches and do that. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Morten (Jan 15, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Some of us have 'way too many cables, no, some of us have 'way to much stuff.  Hanging cables on a lathe is hard on the lathe, it prevents it's purpose,  My little Chinese **** withstand a cable or ten?


----------



## Morten (Jan 15, 2016)

Faan I do not get that data thing


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 15, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Some of us have 'way too many cables, no, some of us have 'way to much stuff.  Hanging cables on a lathe is hard on the lathe, it prevents it's purpose, use.
> 
> I can see making a display of unused wrenches, that's neat, but unused lathes is inappropriate.



It's temporary, the place they were hanging was moved last night. So guess where they went?  It's too easy to do in my shop.  And yes, I have too much stuff!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 15, 2016)

That the 20" Lodge you're moving out?  How about pictures?    David


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 15, 2016)

I have some Harley Davidson ratchet straps that fit your rack...Bob


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 15, 2016)

Chipper5783 said:


> That the 20" Lodge you're moving out?  How about pictures?    David



Look under the for sale section for the pictures.  I'm posting a Photobucket link wher you can look at all of the pictures I've taken of the L & S.


----------

